# Geographic influence of major US cities



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> :ancient:


I would have agreed with that assessment until Kwami reawaked the "us vs them" issue a bit during the last city election.


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Even tho Syracuse has a bigger sphere of influence than New York in size...it don't mean jack. The 'smaller' New York sphere of influence is an area of 20+ million ppl. Most likely the most populous sphere of influence.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

In the middle of North Dakota it says Washington. Do they mean DC?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

interesting that Lincoln Nebraska have an influence in western Nebraska but not where Lincoln is located, as Lincoln is in Omaha's geographic influence.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

aerodrom said:


> Westchester and Long Island residents , well,they seems like they can afford it, right


Tell that to residents of Mt Vernon, Hempstead, Rooosevelt, and other poor neighborhoods in "rich" Westchester County and on Long Island.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

e2ksj3 said:


> It seems like the sphere of influence map is determined mostly by media coverage of an area. Here is a map of the TV markets in the country.


This is a map of TV MARKETS, which are usually much larger than a city's metro area or where people support its sports teams. All the info on this map is mainly used to determine who is watching what cities television stations, so the salespeople know how much they can charge purchasers of TV advertising. No more, no less.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Many in upstate New York state resent the New York metro area (Westchester, NYC, and Long Island) because they feel that they pay too much tax and it is overly redirected to the giant metropolis in the southern part of the state.


A response that is 4 months late is better than none. 

I always have been mystified by this idiotic perception by upstaters. Why would AMERICA's and the WORLD'S economic engine need to be supported by SYRACUSE?

:crazy:


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

^lol, yet they do have a point, NYC gives a lot to Albany, and we need their permission to get it back, so they like to feel bigger when they draft the budget.
But on a bigger scale, the same thing happens when the north gives so much to the southern states, and yet those farmers in Kansas are proud of the heartland, lol


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

3tmk said:


> ^lol, yet they do have a point, NYC gives a lot to Albany, and we need their permission to get it back, so they like to feel bigger when they draft the budget.
> But on a bigger scale, the same thing happens when the north gives so much to the southern states, and yet those farmers in Kansas are proud of the heartland, lol


www.fuckthesouth.com 

quality ranting. and while extreme and over the top, brings up a valid point.

GIMME back my money before you want MY taxes to be lowered! Because in reality, I am paying said Kansas farmer, not the otherway around!

>(


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

DonQui said:


> www.fuckthesouth.com
> 
> quality ranting. and while extreme and over the top, brings up a valid point.
> 
> ...


I don't know who's paying your mental health bills, but I'm glad it's not me. How many medications are you on exactly?


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah, it's a really funny site, yet it does bring some good points.
I don't mind the rich helping the poor, in fact I'm all for it, but when they want to lower taxes, it's just crazy!
Though it does tend to put southern liberals in the same pot as the rest, but I doubt they care that much


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> I don't know who's paying your mental health bills, but I'm glad it's not me. How many medications are you on exactly?


Well, I think Jesusland ought to be paying our mental health bills. We work our asses off, given them state welfare, and WE are the bad un-American guys!

:crazy:


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

I think the original map - supported by the media markets map - demarks cultural influence. Sure, the people up in Littleton, NH don't consider themselves to be a "Boston town", but they certainly do love the Sox and Patriots, their PBS and NBC come from Boston (someone from Manchester correct me if Im wrong here, but I believe Manch is NH's Fox, ABC and CBS source), and when they say, "I'm going to The City today", there is no confusing just which city is being referred to.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

DonQui said:


> www.fuckthesouth.com
> 
> quality ranting. and while extreme and over the top, brings up a valid point.
> 
> ...


hahahah that site is great and raises alot of good points


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

DonQui said:


> A response that is 4 months late is better than none.
> 
> I always have been mystified by this idiotic perception by upstaters. Why would AMERICA's and the WORLD'S economic engine need to be supported by SYRACUSE?
> 
> :crazy:


Your substandard inner-city education is showing with astounding evidence. Upstate does not say that we pay for downstate or support it. But that the NYC area's love for spending the STATE'S money, which upstate does contribute greatly to, gives the area the HIGHEST TAX BURDEN IN THE NATION. Metro NYC demands a lot of money from the state. The state gets that money by collecting STATEWIDE through the roof tax rates. Travel west of the Hudson river valley once in a while and get some insight.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> Your substandard inner-city education is showing with astounding evidence. Upstate does not say that we pay for downstate or support it. But that the NYC area's love for spending the STATE'S money, which upstate does contribute greatly to, gives the area the HIGHEST TAX BURDEN IN THE NATION. Metro NYC demands a lot of money from the state. The state gets that money by collecting STATEWIDE through the roof tax rates. Travel west of the Hudson river valley once in a while and get some insight.


Trust me, metro NYC, being the wealthiest part of NYS with a population that is actually growing (wink wink, not like upstate) is the one who is subsidizing Upstate. Hence, arguments from upstaters complaining about how much of New York STATE'S (read, metro New York CITY'S) money is being spent is bordering slightly on the absurd.

Firstly because it a matter of population. Metro New York that falls within New York State boundaries accounts for a whopping 75% of the state's population. Hence, by definition, something on the order of 70% or higher of the state's budget comes from metro New York. Secondly, downstate is MUCH wealthier than upstate, so this 75% of the population likely provides somewhere between 80-90% of the state's coffers. So yes, it is "OUR" money. 

And part of the reason education is so substandard is because Albany is busy giving the city's money away to upstate as opposed to being spent where it needs to be. 

Upstate I have no problems with. It is the perverse New York City hatred (talk about biting the hand that feeds you) that riles most residents and makes it so much easier to become as arrogant as we are perceived to be.

PS: This "inner city" New Yorker not only went to Catholic/private school for 11 out of the 15 years of his school-aged life (because of the shitty education underfunded by Albany provided by schools), but whose only dabbling with public education came in the form of going to one of the most elite magnet high schools in the country.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> Damn right.


Upstate New York should be separated from New York Metro, as a separate state of United States.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

^^New York City would have no water then, because they have a system of reservoirs that go upstate a couple hundred miles that collect water for NYC.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

^nope, because NYC owns half of the Catskills, so no matter what the water will still be ours.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

3tmk said:


> ^nope, because NYC owns half of the Catskills, so no matter what the water will still be ours.


:yes:

Plus, I would drag the suburbs with us, and annex Western Connecticut and Northern New Jersey. California could then eat me. :tongue4:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

My perceptions of Connecticut seem to on the ball, NYC has taken over half the state and Boston's influence ends at the MA-CT border! 

And Hartford has that tiny bit between the two, also...Springfield is NOT under Boston's influence, more with Hartford...everybody knows that...


----------

